# PORSCHE: 918 GT - Super Sports Car!!!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*R I C O C K U L O U S!*



> Today, on the eve of the Geneva Motor Show, Porsche unveiled an ultra-efficient, low-emission, mid-engine super sports car featuring hybrid and electric drive technology.
> 
> The 918 Spyder concept combines high-tech racing features with electric-mobility to offer a fascinating range of qualities. For example, it is planned to provide an emission level of just 70 grams of CO2 per kilometer on fuel consumption of only three liters/100 kilometers (equal to approximately 78 mpg U.S.), which is truly outstanding, even for an ultra-compact city car. This car, however, is intended to offer the performance of a super sports car with acceleration from a standstill to 100 km/h in just under 3.2 seconds, top speed of 320 km/h (198 mph), and a lap time on the Nordschleife of N ***807;rburgring in less than 7:30 minutes, faster than even the Porsche Carrera GT.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5tn2Kerwyc&feature=player_embedded#

























































































































[inwindow=400]www.youtube.com/v/b_49nCgb2oQ[/inwindow]

















































http://www.autoblog.com/gallery/geneva-2010-porsche-918-spyder-concept/


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Carrera GT meets Ferrari F430 meets carbon fiber, I love it!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

My ..... just fell off


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

What gives with the plastic wheel cover things? They look almost transparent in the press pics, but all frosted like Tupperware lids in the car show pics. I'm guessing this is some sort of way to reduce drag or something :dunno: Either way, they look terrible and completely take the focus off the car itself IMO. Not to mention that they're a dumb idea with all the brake dust that will build up on the back of them regardless.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

The second pics look like protection covers of some sort whereas the wheel design looks ultra lightweight!


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow is all I can say. Having had the opportunity a couple of times to explore up close a Carrera GT (my all time favorite supercar), this is definitely a worthy replacement for it. It would be cool even without the hybrid stuff, that just makes it even more of a technological tour de force. Porsche doesn't usually have show cars that never amount to anything, my prediction is this one will come to market close to its present incarnation.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

I love it :thumbup: My buddy has a 1970 914/6, this looks like the modern version :thumbup:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Burrogs said:


> What gives with the plastic wheel cover things? They look almost transparent in the press pics, but all frosted like Tupperware lids in the car show pics. I'm guessing this is some sort of way to reduce drag or something :dunno: Either way, they look terrible and completely take the focus off the car itself IMO. Not to mention that they're a dumb idea with all the brake dust that will build up on the back of them regardless.


It's overstyled on purpose just for eye-candy. You don't have to take every design like it's entirely serious; it's like a fashion show. Need something with an impact while you're there for the limited time the show is open.

The car looks like an amalgam of all the pent up creative frustration the designers there had to hold back to maintain the austere traditional looks of the regular cars. It shows that they can do other things with their talent when they have the freedom to.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Burrogs said:


> What gives with the plastic wheel cover things? They look almost transparent in the press pics, but all frosted like Tupperware lids in the car show pics. I'm guessing this is some sort of way to reduce drag or something :dunno: Either way, they look terrible and completely take the focus off the car itself IMO. Not to mention that they're a dumb idea with all the brake dust that will build up on the back of them regardless.


Looks like it has a Kinetic Energy Recovery System in place - not entirely sure why but the F1 cars with KERS also have funky plasticy looking wheels covers :dunno: i agree it does not look great but maybe it is necessary for some reason - the rest of the car is focking fabulous, which is pretty much what I have come to expect of Porsche.

Neon green trim - :bawling: It's just so beautiful! I LOVE neon green!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:jawdrop:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

6 Brit said:


> Looks like it has a Kinetic Energy Recovery System in place - not entirely sure why but the F1 cars with KERS also have funky plasticy looking wheels covers :dunno:


KERS is dead. Even Williams has given up on their flywheel version.

The "hubcaps" on the Formula 1 wheels (the teams that use them) is part of brake cooling, and help to reduce drag.


----------



## Reapert1 (Jan 30, 2010)

SEX on 4 wheel what more can you say


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Patrick said:


> KERS is dead. Even Williams has given up on their flywheel version.
> 
> The "hubcaps" on the Formula 1 wheels (the teams that use them) is part of brake cooling, and help to reduce drag.


word - I think it's lame, BUT why if they are not for KERS were they seemingly only on the KERS cars?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow the side rearview mirrors are tiny.

This is one the sexiest cars I've seen!


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Wow the side rearview mirrors are tiny.
> 
> This is one the sexiest cars I've seen!


Their video cameras not mirrors.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

TXSTYLE said:


> Their video cameras not mirrors.


Oh cool! I didn't watch the youtube video on this, but thats neat.. I guess the image would be shown in the interior monitor?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

6 Brit said:


> word - I think it's lame, BUT why if they are not for KERS were they seemingly only on the KERS cars?


Scuderia Ferrari used the hubcaps already in 2008, before the FIA forced KERS down all of the teams throats for 2009. The hubcaps have nothing to do with KERS.

They are just an aerodynamic solution that also improve brake cooling.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Patrick said:


> Scuderia Ferrari used the hubcaps already in 2008, before the FIA forced KERS down all of the teams throats for 2009. The hubcaps have nothing to do with KERS.
> 
> They are just an aerodynamic solution that also improve brake cooling.


cool - good to know lol! :thumbup:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow is all I can say. I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Well if that's not the most futuristic car I've ever seen. Sooo sexy.

Love the camera concept too. :thumbup:


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> Carrera GT meets Ferrari F430 meets carbon fiber, I love it!


A big XX2......coooool wheel too!!!:bigpimp:


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah, beautiful! I love it!


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

By far, the best overall Porsche ever IMO. I would buy it (assuming the price is within reach).


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs-uyLSwwPw&feature=channel


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

PORSCHE has indeed green-lighted this Uber-Wanted Hyper-Car:

http://www.porsche.com/microsite/intelligent-performance/usa.aspx






http://www.autoblog.com/2010/08/19/porsche-918-spyder-to-get-more-power-when-it-reaches-production/


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Love it but the wheel covers are quite odd.


----------

